
NASA names Sunita Williams,8 others,for First flights on commercial spacecraft - bauripalash
https://www.thehindu.com/sci-tech/science/nasa-names-sunita-williams-8-others-for-first-space-flights-on-commercial-spacecraft/article24600339.ece/amp/
======
pssflops
Absolutely excellent! My close friend, Sunni Williams, is going to burst at
the seams from this news!

